# Handheld and Woodland



## M.J. (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello! My partner and I are looking for a breeder in the NYC area. We have a list that we're currently researching. If you got your puppy from Handheld Havanese (Derek Gantt) or Woodland Havanese (Diane), and you don't mind answering some questions, please message me privately. I'd love to learn about your experience!

Thanks!

MJ


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Many red flags on Hand Held's site. Claiming dogs are from "champion lines" means nothing. Especially in Havanese, a vast majority of dogs will have a conformation champion within 5 generations. That speaks nothing on their quality. I see no information on the breeding stock on the site. No names, no titles...nothing. The breeder also claims hips, patellas, etc are "verified", which means jack all. I was unable to find any dogs under the kennel name Hand Held or Handheld on OFA. If a breeder is going to shell out the money for health testing, there is no reason to not pay the extra amount to send results to OFA. Steer clear.

I know I have seen good things about Woodland here before, but I have no experience with them. There are better folks to talk to the strength of their program.


----------



## M.J. (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for this helpful response! We're learning as we go, and this kind of feedback is helping us know what to look for, what to avoid, and what questions to ask.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/59-news-announcements/19308-things-look-reputable-breeder.html

In case you have not seen this on the forum, this link is a great place to start when looking for a breeder.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

M.J. said:


> Hello! My partner and I are looking for a breeder in the NYC area. We have a list that we're currently researching. If you got your puppy from Handheld Havanese (Derek Gantt) or Woodland Havanese (Diane), and you don't mind answering some questions, please message me privately. I'd love to learn about your experience!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MJ


Hi Maria, I just sent you a PM, and wanted to send a recent photo of Gracie, but I don't think I can do it privately, so am posting it here instead. She's our sweetheart!!!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

HavGracie said:


> Hi Maria, I just sent you a PM, and wanted to send a recent photo of Gracie, but I don't think I can do it privately, so am posting it here instead. She's our sweetheart!!!


Did you get Gracie from Woodland?


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Cmward said:


> Did you get Gracie from Woodland?


Yes we did! She's such a happy little girl!,


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

HavGracie said:


> Yes we did! She's such a happy little girl!,


She is adorable. I live not too far from her and we spoke earlier this year, at the time my singleton boy was 13 and I really wanted a pup. I spoke to two breeders that told me a puppy would be good for him. When I called Woodland (can't remember her name, Diane?) anyway, she told me to let Apollo live out the rest of his days in peace as king of his domain. He was diagnosed with liver cancer two months later, we lost him shortly after that. I had no idea he was ill at all when I called her. I will be forever greatful to her for her advice. She was going to have puppies available, but gave me advice that was in the best interest of the pup and my dog. She was 100% right and I'm glad I spoke to her.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, so sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. It's good that Diane had the foresight and compassion for your senior dog, rather than just trying to sell another dog to you. I certainly wouldn't hesitate to adopt another dog from her, I think she's a very good, caring and conscientious breeder. I think I saw in another post that you are going to be getting another puppy....will that be a woodlands pup?


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

HavGracie said:


> Oh, so sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. It's good that Diane had the foresight and compassion for your senior dog, rather than just trying to sell another dog to you. I certainly wouldn't hesitate to adopt another dog from her, I think she's a very good, caring and conscientious breeder. I think I saw in another post that you are going to be getting another puppy....will that be a woodlands pup?


I missed Diane's litter, last I spoke to her she didn't have another planned for a bit. I spoke to Pam King at Starborn who referred me to someone.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck with your new puppy -- I'm sure you're very excited!


----------



## M.J. (Jul 4, 2017)

Gracie is adorable! Thank you for all of your helpful feedback. We can't get a puppy until I'm done with grad school. T-minus six months! I'll reach out to Diane to learn more about her and her dogs in the mean time.


----------

